# oil pulling



## luvmybhm (Mar 22, 2014)

I read online that oil pulling (swishing oil in your mouth for like 15 minutes) is supposed to be good for your oral hygiene and overall health. I bought some extra virgin coconut oil to try. It is a solid at room temp and melts when you put it in your mouth to swish. The problem is that I can't stand the greasy feeling it has until it melts. I make it like 1 minute and have to spit it in the garbage.

Has anyone else tried this? Any suggestions? Has it worked for you?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 22, 2014)

I've never tried this. Actually, I've never even heard of it until looking it up now. But...

Couldn't you just melt it before you put it in your mouth?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 23, 2014)

A few friends of mine have been starting to do this within the past month. Only one person I know has been able to make it over a week. 

They do it for 20 minutes. No more and no less. And then they brush their teeth afterwards. The one friend who continues to do it says that they no longer ever have bad breath and they have shinier teeth. Which, I guess, would make them whiter, too.

I've been thinking about doing it. I've got extra virgin olive oil I can use.


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 23, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I've never tried this. Actually, I've never even heard of it until looking it up now. But...
> 
> Couldn't you just melt it before you put it in your mouth?



well, pretty much everything on the web says not to microwave...it kills off the good stuff in it...

i tried putting it in a spoon and holding it in my hand before i swished...the bottom heated up but the bulk of it stayed solid...

once it gets to melted it is not as bad...but was wondering if anyone had a 'start it in a particular place in your mouth' kinda hint to get past the consistency issues...


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 23, 2014)

I tried to do this. I read you are supposed to do it for 20 minutes. After like three, I pretty much gagged and spit it out. It's disgusting IMO... not only from the oil but from the build up of saliva. Blehhh.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 23, 2014)

I read a lot about it a few months ago, then read an article from a dental group that said while it's not harmful, it really doesn't accomplish anything and it would be so great if folks would put that much effort into flossing, brushing, and rinsing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I tried to do this. I read you are supposed to do it for 20 minutes. After like three, I pretty much gagged and spit it out. It's disgusting IMO... not only from the oil but from the build up of saliva. Blehhh.


I tried this years ago and I vomited and then dry heaved for half an hour. Not for me.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 23, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> well, pretty much everything on the web says not to microwave...it kills off the good stuff in it...
> 
> i tried putting it in a spoon and holding it in my hand before i swished...the bottom heated up but the bulk of it stayed solid...
> 
> once it gets to melted it is not as bad...but was wondering if anyone had a 'start it in a particular place in your mouth' kinda hint to get past the consistency issues...



Really? You could always melt it stovetop if you're wary of microwave effects. But honestly, from what I read, the benefit cones from the fat in the oil basically sucking up all the microbes in the mouth. That's why coconut oil is preferable - it's by far the fattiest oil. In which case, any method of melting it is going to be fine. 

But like ConnieLynn said, if someone spent that long on normal dental practices...I imagine you'll be in great, no-vomit-reflexing shape too.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 24, 2014)

I've never heard of this before, but it sounds absolutely horrendous! Definitely won't be trying it. Ever!


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 30, 2014)

i am trying this _in addition_ to my regular dental routine...

so far i have only been able to do a minute or so. i am still trying to get used to it....

the good news is i also spooned a bit of coconut oil onto my hands and worked it in to see if it would help with the dry skin i have been having lately (started my spring gardening). seems to have helped a bit.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 30, 2014)

I had no idea what this was.
It turns out to be both less risque _and_ more disturbing than the name would lead one to expect.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 30, 2014)

I keep coconut oil in a bottle on my desk at work. When I want to take some out, I put the plastic bottle between my boobs for a few minutes or so. The oil melts and then I can pour some out to use. I wonder if you had a small container and scooped some CO into it to strategically tuck inside a warm place on your body to melt in your own heat. Then pour it in your mouth and rub the residue matter on your elbows or on the ends of your hair. Wherever you can use it.


----------



## KimmyCrush (Sep 27, 2014)

I love coconut oil! I use it for a lot of things. I use it on my scalp and as lotion since I have a very mild case of eczema. I also mix it with raw honey and cinnamon to use when anyone is sick. Eat a small spoon a few times a day and you're right as rain. I tried oil pulling and I just can't get past the gag reflex. I wish I could because there are some awesome benefits.


----------

